# Cats need home...



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

This is very hard for me to do. But I am doing what is best for my cats.

I have two adult female cats. Mellodie a black and white, Carmal and brown/black cat. Both around a 1 or so. 

3 six month old kittens.

Cleoloe & Nakita -Females
Meeko-Male

TO GOOD HOME ONLY. I will not give them to any one who has cats that aren't already spayed/neutered. All these cats need fixed, I cant do it so I want them to go to a loving home where I know they will be fixed and there wont be any oops pregnancies. 

I have no problem turning them over to a NO KILL shelter as long as the shelter has a good reputation. 

Please help me find these kittes good homes! 

Located in Indiana... email me at [email protected] with cats in the subject line.

Thanks!


----------

